# Source formatieren



## deleted (22. Jul 2007)

Eclipse bietet dafür ja eine Funktion.
gibt es damit eine Möglichkeit, dass ich meinen Source auch nach Code Conventions formatieren kann?
Ich hab die Vorschrift, z.B. am Ende von Methoden nach dem } den Methodennamen zu nennen als Kommentar...
Wäre toll, wenn ich das nicht immer tippen müsste (bin schreibfaul ).


----------



## Guest (22. Jul 2007)

Mit dem Eclipse-Formatter sicherlich nicht. Man müsste dazu ein Plugin schreiben. Übrigens, bei mir wäre ein EoL-Kommentar 
ausserhalb einer Methode eine Regelverletzung und der Methodenname nach der schliessenden Klasser überflüssig, da keine 
Methode mehr als 25 Statements haben darf.  :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jul 2007)

Hmm, das geht glaub ich nicht.
Du kannst den header und den Body bestimmen, aber nichts ausserhalb der Methode schreiben.
Da muss wohl wirklich ein PlugIn her.
Ehrlich gesagt auch eine reichlich unnötige Coding Convention in Zeiten von IDEs  ???:L


----------

